# Have I gone too far????



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

It was a beautiful afternoon and I though I should take some pictures of the kayak. I grabbed a quiver or two of rods and various other gear and the wife and I drove down to Mission Bay. I wanted to get some pictures now that I have finished outfitting the Thunderbird II. 
(BTW: T-Bird 2 is going into the shipyard for upgrades after I get done fishing on Sunday. I can't help myself).










Looks like a relic from the Peloponnesian War. I should have taken a picture of the two galley slaves who row for me. I just sit there banging on a drum and they do all the work. When I spot somebody hooked up I just ram him and take his fish.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm , you sick ,sick man.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

so, ah,,, where do YOU sit?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Short answer........Yes

Long answer..........Yes, way too far

Opinion however...... April Fools day, sucked us right in....

cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## mitch (Aug 16, 2006)

you mean to say there is a kayk in there somewhere!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

No......I cant see a problem with that mate... :wink:

BTW the arm thingy on the port side connected to the orange rope and cray fish net.......what is it and how does it work?


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

wat no harpoon????? I didnt think it was possible to go to far...and if you do doesnt sorry just fix everything :lol: Nice fit out :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

So where is the kayak you paddle? obviously that's the wifes who follows you to hand you the tools as you require them :roll:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good to see Malibu have extended their range with the Echidna model...definitely be the next big thing for yak anting :!:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTckk+oAABzfgAESUIWikiAEECq/+/6gIACEIp6NU/Smn6kDT2oxT0gyeptTQaqfiT1TDKMAEeowAHNCzsDCs9Tlmz6PHYdVqRo4QO3Zc4cOWSDjGPiumEoMkr2q4u464leZoS0gsZ6b62gISBafGpR7r+iPmzcAXGPUgW683rRVZtHX1wZAtwxUZ4Q1/fD4mra0JLzMbXlC7lgtCWqxB7gQpHS9B8Hk3R4guxdyRThQkDckk+o=


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Doug, you are a worry!! Steve.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Doug!

What troubles me most is that there's not a reel in sight?

How do you get your fish in.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Oi! I've been fitted up again!

I had a funny feeling that something like that would happen. There is just no telling what will happen next on this forum! :lol: :lol:

edit: The reflections snoitcelfer ehT :tide

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Dous, that's an absolute bell clanger!!!
Well done mate!!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

watch it or you will take an eye out :roll:

how many radio stations can you get with all those anttenas?? :wink: 
and where is the on board entertainment system???

cheers


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Doug,
I really don't see any problem with your setup. Just planning ahead as I see it. You never can have to many rods etc. :?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Doug!
> 
> What troubles me most is that there's not a reel in sight?
> 
> How do you get your fish in.


Easy. The yak is so heavy I tend to roll frequently. When she pops upright there are usually a couple of fish stuck on the rod tips.
Actually, the light was fading fast and I just didn't have time to put reels on all the rods. I also wasn't very motivated to put reels on 12 rods just for a couple of pictures. After loading 12 reels in a bag and hauling them out to the truck I was worn out

Lazybugger
One of the La Jolla fishing gurus has a BBQ for his yak (just behind the seat). He's been know to grill a few burgers and brats when the fishing is slow.










If I tried that I'd probably melt a hole in my kayak before I ever flipped the first burger.

The arm with the pulley is made by Scotty and fits their standard rod holders.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

so do you need a commercial licence for that ?
and have you tried trolling with all rods out, could be interesting through a school of salmon.!

kerry

ps does the yak look like swiss cheese when all the gear is off it?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

That would be an interesting experiment. I have enough trouble keeping 2 trolling lines from tangling. 
I usually fish with five rods; 2 for trolling, 1 for iron, 1 for plastic and 1 for bait/plastic/small spoons.

I counted once; there are over 140 penetrations in the hull. Most are bolt/rivet holes for hatches and all the other various pieces of junk I've attached. I also put a couple of 1 inch holes in the bottom for the bait tank through-hull fittings :shock: That was uncomfortable when I took the drill to the bottom of my yak.


----------

